# deer creek spillway



## mss420 (Feb 26, 2009)

I heard they were catchin saugeye in the spill way. I was thinkin about goin on sunday but its a long drive. Is it worth it? I just wanna get out of the house and hopefully catch a fish or two. Any help is greatly appreciated. I'm open to try somewhere else if anyone has any other suggestions. thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## teknical 1tch (Sep 7, 2008)

i wish we could get a response. I would give a kidney to catch a big ol sawgy right now


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

I was there about a week ago when they was letting a little bit of water out around 165 cfs and i was catching a 3 or so cigars but nothing worth mentioning, it has been slow for me there i go there every week or so i only managed a few eaters this winter, but it should make a turn for the better within the next few days. I fished all up and down the dam up close there is so much line in the water that you get snagged on it or it messes your retrieve up by lifting your jigs so i caught mine below the first handicap ramp on the restroom side of the dam. We need some water to be let out and i think we will get it this weekend, at least im hoping!! I hope this helps and good fishing


----------



## mss420 (Feb 26, 2009)

thanx for the info. its greatly appreciated


----------



## Lookin4aHawg (Jul 16, 2009)

i plan on hitting deercreek spill way this tuesday.. hope it turns on when i get there.. ill post on wed. on my report been limited to internet for a while now. anybody wants to join ill be in a tan expedion.


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

ill be hittin it this week also hope this melt will get them to let some water out been low this winter


----------



## fishhunter38 (Mar 29, 2009)

i thought about going monday afternoon, i'll be in a white f 150 4x4


----------



## bobberdowntown (Feb 5, 2011)

i will be there around noon on monday. if they are letting water out we should have a good chance, if not it sucks. i will still be wetting line in a red ranger. good luck to all.


----------



## bobberdowntown (Feb 5, 2011)

anybody know a good place to throw net for shad or other bait fish around central ohio?


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

im going to the spillway wed after work any one do any good Monday or Tue?


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

I went monday from 10:45 pm to about 2:30 am and snagged into 5 carp and the biggest about 35#, but no saugeye, they were letting some water out and it was swift but nothing throwing jigs im going back out tonight around 6:30 or 7:00 pm if anyone wants to meet me up there i will be in a silver cavalier. Hope theyre biting!!!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

35 LB Carp, that's a big one.


----------



## rbreck20 (Mar 23, 2009)

Fished for 3 hours today at the spillway. Saw about 15-20 others as well and not a single Saugeye. I saw one carp landed. I snagged three white bass but that was it for the day. Slightly better than a skunk!


----------



## Lookin4aHawg (Jul 16, 2009)

sorry to post till friday, went to deer creek tuesday. caught a shad a crappie and a cat. had one eye hooked got off at the rocks. snagged a big a$$ carp too. some older guy was up on the fence at the wall and got one nice eye. all and all great to be out cant wait to get back out there!!!


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Just got back from spending 2 hours there in the rain. Saw 1 nice 'eye get pulled out by the bridge. Water is moving pretty good. No luck for me though.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks for the posts guys i have not had any luck up there this year yet hopefully this rain will get the water flowing and the fish moving


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Anyone seen Shad yet ?


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Fished there Sun in the rain / sleet (2/20). We caught 6 and I lost a really nice one. Once the rain started, the fish bit and once it stopped, so did they. We fished from about 0945 - 1600. Not much size to the 6, one went about 14 and the rest 11 to 12, but all were released in pond to grow a bit.
Saw some nice catfish, one really decent flathead, carried out before the rain started.
There were dead shad on the rocks, cracked me up....................a little boy on the other side kept telling his Dad that "there was a fish cemetery". Looked like they had closed the gates a bit just sometime not to far from when we had got there. Not much current.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

im goin to the spillway on friday after work does any one know how much the rain we had and the rain we are going to get will effect the spillway ? i know they will be releasing water but is the spillway going to be unfishable?


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

what did you get your fish on gobi muncher? if you dont mind telling? im lost when it comes to fishing there. the first time i went i caught my limit in about a hour on pink curly tails and thats all i know


----------



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

fished it today and there was prob 8-10 other guys that came and left and only seen a catfish and 2 carp caught while i was there. water was at a good level and flow but the fish just weren't active. Saw about 20-30 seagulls come and start to dive on shad but only saw 2 shad on the rocks.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

Fished from 5:30 till 8:30 managed 3 keeper eye, all about 1.5-2#. water was halfway up handicap ramp and very murky, fish was caught on quarter ounce chartreuse 2 inch jig after dark, caught a couple cats about two pound and about four milking white bass already. where i was at there were shad all over the rocks dead, becareful last week i was fishing and caught a saugeye and realized i had no stringer and through the fish up on rocks above me and i heard something behind me while fishing and dam raccoon grabbed my fish and was hallin ass across parking lot!! thought about chasing but i dont want to eat that thing after that raccoon bit into it!!


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

zach2345,
We caught our fish on a 1/8 oz. gold head and chartruese twister (2 in.), tipped with a minnow. There wasn't much currnet so just hopped the jig a little and let it sit, next time you'd raise your rod there would just be weight there...........set the hook. Didn't really feel any bites, just added weight.


----------



## fishhunter38 (Mar 29, 2009)

went to spillway weds eve. fished from 5:00 till 7:00 water was up alot but still fishable, no saugeyes but did manage to catch some nice channel cats, they were all over feeding on the surface some were snagged and and some had actually hooked in the mouth. released all of them. saugeye are there just couldnt get one to bite. looks like the outflow will be high for awhile since the forecast is rain, rain, rain....


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks guys i appreciate it ill post what i do on saturday


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

i still would like to know if any one knows if the rain we are going to get tonight will make the spillway un fishable. ? im from cincinnati so driving all that way would suck to find a raging creek that i cant fish. plus gas is like 3.29 a gallon. i would love any info


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

it is moving at about 1100 cfs; which is much swifter than usual, but some guys down there seem to think high water is the best fishing. I don't have enough experience to know either way


----------



## fishhunter38 (Mar 29, 2009)

I see where the outflow is at 950 i bet this eve will be good


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't fish deer creek, but if you show up and the flow seems too high, use bigger jigs or add an extra.


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

went today from 730 to 1 seen some caught water is flowing great . its right about half way over the ramps. theres dead shad all over the banks and the catfish are in a feeding frenzy. tight lines and good fishin


----------



## JBLLURE (Oct 4, 2008)

fished last night in the rain no eyes did manage several nice channels all the shad the channels are defently going crazy we took some of the shad and put it on are jigs and were catching the channels on them accidentally snagged a few carp put them back and seen the muskrat that i always see when the water is up between no eyes and the rain and wind i didn't last very long last night


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

fished there tonight water was back down but managed a 25 in 5.5 lb saugeye and 1 crappie


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

went to deer creek friday night from 5 to 8 caught one eye and lost a super big one right at the bank. also caught two channel cat and had a monster carp on. caught everything on a 1/8 oz white glow jig head and a white tail. water flow was great untill we left there was almost no flow


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

zack2345 said:


> went to deer creek friday night from 5 to 8 caught one eye and lost a super big one right at the bank. also caught two channel cat and had a monster carp on. caught everything on a 1/8 oz white glow jig head and a white tail. water flow was great untill we left there was almost no flow


That is one fine looking fish you got there.


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

they were letting water out all day today got there at 8 and no flow by 1 it was 2/3 up the handicap ramp only manage 1 eye and snagged a huge carp in the tail


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

does anyone know if the spillway is fishable, wanted to go after class today but with all this rain idk if i should make the drive. any info appreciated, thanks


----------



## JBLLURE (Oct 4, 2008)

right now it's flowing really good they will probably slow it down again sometime today with all this rain should be good to go and fish


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks man


----------

